# Leviathans Kent Klassic prep



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

After a few set backs, iv finally got a date for my first competition.

Gonna be competing at the ukbff Kent Klassic at the end of august, which leaves me 11 weeks out this Sunday. Have been dieting for a little while now but thought I'd log my progress from here till then.

I'm.6ft 1" and currently 217lb/98.4kg, and depending on what I weigh on the day will either enter first timers or classic class

12 weeks out



That's how I'm atm

During the prep I will be coached by Eddie Abbew, who is an ifbb pro and owner of my gym so I know I'm in safe hands 

Looking forward to what the next 11 weeks brings!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Today was Legs and abs.

Leg Extensions

75lb x15

137.5lb x12

200lb x12

Leg Press

300kg x12

350kg x12

400kg x12

Hack squats

60kg x10

100kg x10

110kg x8

Seated leg curl

50lb x10

70lb x10

130lb x8

Laying leg curl

4plt x10

5plt x10

7plt x10

Single leg curl

25kg x8 each leg

Standing calf raise

8plts x12

12plts x10

Seated calf raise

70kg x8

Hanging leg raises

3x12

Finished off with 45mins steady state cv

Had my weekly check in with the boss man today, made a few minor tweaks to my diet but overall is happy with where I am

So all is good on the front!

Now for a 10hour shift at work, can't wait haha


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wahayeeeeee......and we're off, whoot whoot.....I'm off to that one so I can cheer you on...hurrayyyeeeeee....urrrmmm...not competing though, but watching, and err my. Propping up the bar..  . C'mawwwwn. Roarrrrrrrrhhhhhh...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Wahayeeeeee......and we're off, whoot whoot.....I'm off to that one so I can cheer you on...hurrayyyeeeeee....urrrmmm...not competing though, but watching, and err my. Propping up the bar..  . C'mawwwwn. Roarrrrrrrrhhhhhh...


Cheers flubs! All the support is appreciated!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good stuff mate. Hope you nail it and do well


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Good stuff mate. Hope you nail it and do well


Cheers bud! Gonna give it my all :beer:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Morning troops! Just finished work and having a quick coffee before I hit arms and cardio.

After being on my feet for ten hours, feels so nice to sit down, hopefully I can drag myself up off the armchair, this very comfy haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Arms

Barbell curl

10kg,15kg,20kg,25kg,15kg x10

Db curl

8kgs 10kgs 12.5kgs x10, 8kgs x15

Superman cable curls

9kg, 13.5kg, 18kg x10, 13.5kg x20

Hammer curl

10kgs x10, 12kgs x10, 15kg x10, 10kg x10

CGBP

25kg ,30kg, 35kg, 40kg x10

Straight bar pushdown

32kg, 36.5kg, 41kg, 50kg x10

Rev grip pushdown

32kg 36.5kg 41kg ,50kg x10

Cable kickbacks

9kg, 13.5kg, 18kg x10


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

IN, You look well mate, Good luck with everything. I hope to learn from you


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

arcticfox said:


> IN, You look well mate, Good luck with everything. I hope to learn from you


Cheers mate, I hope to do well


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest, shoulders and abs

Pecdec pre exhaust

35kg, 42kg, 49kg 56kg x10

Incline press machine

70lb, 90lb x10 110lb x6

Dips

Bw x10 x3

Cable crossover finisher

5plates x10

Seated db press

10kg, 12.5kg, 15kg x10 17.5kg x8

Single arm cable front raise

3, 4, 5 plates x10

Db lat raise

6kgs, 8kgs, 10kgs x12

Cable lat raise finisher

2plates x10

Rope crunches

8plates, 12plates, full stack x10

Hanging leg raises

3x15

45mins steady state on treadmill


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back/rear delts/traps

Nautilus Pullover 36kg, 71kg x10, 115kg x8

Hammer rev grip Pull down 40kg x10, 80kg x8, 100kg x8

DB row 30kg 40kg ,54kg x10

Ez row +40kg, +60kg x10, +80kg x10

Rack pull 100x8 140x8 180x8

Rear db fly 10kgs 12.5kgs 15kgs x12

Rear pecdec fly 42kg, 49kg 56kg x10

Shrug machine +40kg, +80kg, +120kg x10

Db shrugs 42.5kgs, 50kgs, 60kgs x10


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Good luck mate, I am sure you will do well, loved watching Eddie when he was on the TV, can't remember the name of the show, but it was on the active channel.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Good luck mate, I am sure you will do well, loved watching Eddie when he was on the TV, can't remember the name of the show, but it was on the active channel.


Cheers mate, yeah iv seen a couple of those on YouTube, they are a good watch!


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Subbed. Prep eh? Rather you than me! Good luck mate :thumbup1:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> Subbed. Prep eh? Rather you than me! Good luck mate :thumbup1:


haha, thought it was about time


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

What's your Cv and diet like at the moment ?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> What's your Cv and diet like at the moment ?


Oops, thought of listed that on the first page.

CV is 6-7 days steady state on the treadmill for 45mins.

Diet is as follows

(All pre cooked weights)

Meal 1 -

50g whey

80g oats

75g blue berries

Meal 2 -

200g chicken breast

80g basmati rice

Veg

Meal 3 -

Tin of tuna

80g basmati rice

Veg

Meal 4 -

Same as meal 2

Meal 5 -

200g steak mince

100g sweet potato

Avocado

Meal 6 -

40g casein

In training days a post workout shake is added


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Yum yum....treadmill for 45 mins....you lucky lucky boy......:laugh:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Yum yum....treadmill for 45 mins....you lucky lucky boy......:laugh:


And that's after a 10hour shift at work and a workout on training days haha


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Oops, thought of listed that on the first page.
> 
> CV is 6-7 days steady state on the treadmill for 45mins.
> 
> ...


Nice still a decent amount of food


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Nice still a decent amount of food


For now lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> And that's after a 10hour shift at work and a workout on training days haha


Well, that's just being extra lucky with a slice of protein cake on top...........innit?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Well, that's just being extra lucky with a slice of protein cake on top...........innit?


Well if that's the case I don't wanna know what your idea of unlucky is haha


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> For now lol


How long till you drop your food? Not every week is it?!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> How long till you drop your food? Not every week is it?!


Just depends on how much weight iv dropped on my weekly check in. So far its been dropped a couple of times and and increased back up, only slightly each time mind you. Like I started off with 100g of oat, and 100g of dry basmati rice and no sweet potato, to how it is now. Its always The carbs that are played around with, protein amounts have remained constant weather the food is uppeped or lowered


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Just depends on how much weight iv dropped on my weekly check in. So far its been dropped a couple of times and and increased back up, only slightly each time mind you. Like I started off with 100g of oat, and 100g of dry basmati rice and no sweet potato, to how it is now. Its always The carbs that are played around with, protein amounts have remained constant weather the food is uppeped or lowered


Ok, so you aiming for 1-2lb drop per week?

You still running test and eq or have you added in Tren this far out?!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Ok, so you aiming for 1-2lb drop per week?
> 
> You still running test and eq or have you added in Tren this far out?!


Yep, 1-2lb per week, its annoying though coz my weight keeps fluctuating, up and down all the time so food has been changed accordingly, still haven't found the sweet spot haha. Think my metabolism is just crazy.

I took a bit of a break from the gear for a while, but 6 weeks ago started back on sust and eq with dbol...not added tren to the mix although I would imagine that will come in closer to the comp


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

I



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Yep, 1-2lb per week, its annoying though coz my weight keeps fluctuating, up and down all the time so food has been changed accordingly, still haven't found the sweet spot haha. Think my metabolism is just crazy.
> 
> I took a bit of a break from the gear for a while, but 6 weeks ago started back on sust and eq with dbol...not added tren to the mix although I would imagine that will come in closer to the comp


I'm same as you, stopped gear 1st feb, started 1st may 500sust500eq.

I think everyone's weight fluctuates, body's 70% water so it comes in and out like the tide I find, if your in a deficit it's going down whether the scales like it or not 

Debating Kent classic myself, if I'm ready, if not theirs a few in September. Itching to jump on Tren but it's too earlier, dunno if I can handle 10 weeks of Tren lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> I
> 
> I'm same as you, stopped gear 1st feb, started 1st may 500sust500eq.
> 
> ...


I did want to do the zkk classic as its in my home town, but I was a bit far out for it, still Kent isn't too far away so no big deal


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Legs and abs

Leg extension / legpress superset - 45kg x20 / 300kg x12

Smith squat - 80kg x15

Laying leg curl - 7plate stack x12

Single leg curl - 20kg x10 each leg

Standing calf raise - 10 plate stack x12

Seated calf raise - 40kg x15

Hanging leg raises - 3x12

**** me that was a session, all reps were slow and controlled with a massive squeeze on each and every rep, quads were so pumped it was actually painful to do laying leg curls so will have to swap out for seated leg curls next time

Mind muscle connection was in full affect!!

Just polished off 200g steak mince and 100g sweet spud, now all that's left is to prep food for later. That part I don't mind, it's the washing and drying I can't stand, although has to be done!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

This lot should keep me going through the night, 2 hours down, only another 8 to go!

Kill me now :death:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Bit of a progress update, 1st pic was taken around December last year and the bottom one was last night

Always good to see improvements 

Getting good feedback from Eddie, and he's given me an increase in my food, won't say no to that


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking big mate!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Looking big mate!


Cheers rob! Coming along nicely! Def see iv thickened up. Eddie recons I'm a bit too lean for 10 weeks out haha recon I could have done the zkk after all, oh well wasn't entirely sure at the time and kent isn't too far from me makes me more excited to see how I'm looking come show day


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Cheers rob! Coming along nicely! Def see iv thickened up. Eddie recons I'm a bit too lean for 10 weeks out haha recon I could have done the zkk after all, oh well wasn't entirely sure at the time and kent isn't too far from me makes me more excited to see how I'm looking come show day


You are looking quite dense mate. Core of steel!

Concentrate on Kent show now and cruise into it with 10 weeks left


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Need to free up a bit of time for myself during the week so switching to a push pull legs split more than likely m/w/f but where possible every other day. Still need to tweak a bit but should be sorted once I get a full week out the way.

So today was push

Pecdec superset with incline barbell press x2

63kg x10 ss 60kg x5

63kg x 5 as 40kg x7

Chest dips

Bodyweight x6,5

Seated lat raise machine ss seated press machine x2

5plates x8 ss 20kg x5

5plates x8 ss 15kg x7

Vbar pushdown

3plates x12, 6plates x8

Dips

BW x 6,5

Straight bar pushdown

7plates x12

Finishing up with 45 mins steady state cv


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Pull session

Nautilus Pull over ss hammer rev grip iso pulldown

71kg x10 ss 80kg x6

71kg x6 ss 60kg x8

Db row

50kg x10, 10

Shrug machine ss upright row

80kg ss 10kg x10, 10

Rear pecdec fly

49kg x9, 6

BB curl

Bar +8kg x12,12

DB preacher curl

8kg x10, 10

45mins steady state treadmill


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Not much to report today, after work I went to the gym to do my cardio for the day, was a rest day as far as the weights are concerned.

Actually had a result, after all my meals were prepped for later, all washing up done and put away and showering myself I was actually left with 30 minutes to myself before I head to bed (work nights) I know its not much of a bug deal for most but for me I welcome each and every spare minute I can muster as from the moment I wake till the moment I Go back to bed I hardly get 5minutes to myself let alone 30 haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Legs and abs

Leg exten - 100lb x23

Legpress - 300kg x15

Smith squats - 80kg x16

seated leg curl - 110lb x6

Single leg curl - 25kgx8

Standing calf raise - 12plates x15

Seated calf raise - 50x12

Rope crunch - Stack x10

Hanging leg raises - 3x12

Buzzing to still be bettering myself from session to session, despite being inna deficit. Managed a few extra reps this time on all quad exercises although I won't push for any more weight till I can hit 20 on all 3. That said I had just about enough in them to get me down stairs to the seated leg curl, mind you I had to hold on to the bannister and take it one step at a time.

Either way though with the leg curl be it seated this week and laying last week, my quads are so pumped its so painful lol still no pain no gain!9 weeks to go!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Too much of a weight drop this week (again :cursing: ) so have had some more food added

Won't argue with that!!

So swapped out the tin of tuna in meal 3 to 250g steak mince, and added 10g of rice to each meal that has it and an extra 50g of sweet potatoes in meal 5

Got some more good feed back during my check in so had given me another boost, things are coming along nicely!


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Too much of a weight drop this week (again :cursing: ) so have had some more food added
> 
> Won't argue with that!!
> 
> ...


Looking way ahead mate, I'm not in that condition by a long shot, making me panic now lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Looking way ahead mate, I'm not in that condition by a long shot, making me panic now lol


That's what I was told today, like my conditioning is coming in too quickly

Would have been good to know at the time of starting prep as I could have done a show sooner, but at the time you don't know how your body will react.

At least I know for next time I can have a shorter prep


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> That's what I was told today, like my conditioning is coming in too quickly
> 
> Would have been good to know at the time of starting prep as I could have done a show sooner, but at the time you don't know how your body will react.
> 
> At least I know for next time I can have a shorter prep


What's your weight limit for your height? What are you weighing in at now?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> What's your weight limit for your height? What are you weighing in at now?


Well if I was to do classics, my weight limit is 93kg

9 weeks out and I'm sitting at 95kg lol. Spose if I was to do this class as I imagine I will be under the 93kg limit it will leave me some room for additional weight from a carb up on the day etc. hopefully now Iv got some more food in I can slow the weight loss down

Can still do the beginners class without a weight restriction, but some units could turn up on the day and I wouldn't stand a chance


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Well if I was to do classics, my weight limit is 93kg
> 
> 9 weeks out and I'm sitting at 95kg lol. Spose if I was to do this class as I imagine I will be under the 93kg limit it will leave me some room for additional weight from a carb up on the day etc. hopefully now Iv got some more food in I can slow the weight loss down
> 
> Can still do the beginners class without a weight restriction, but some units could turn up on the day and I wouldn't stand a chance


93kg!!!! Jesus Christ how tall are you ffs??? You could do the intermediates? Then their is a weight restriction, beginners and first timers is open water


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> 93kg!!!! Jesus Christ how tall are you ffs??? You could do the intermediates? Then their is a weight restriction, beginners and first timers is open water


I'm 6ft 1" (185cm) the formula ukbff use for that is height - 100 + 8 so would leave me at 93kg at my height.

Nor really thought about the inters as I thought that was more suited for people that have a few shows under there belt and wanting to move up through the weight classes etc


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> I'm 6ft 1" (185cm) the formula ukbff use for that is height - 100 + 8 so would leave me at 93kg at my height.
> 
> Nor really thought about the inters as I thought that was more suited for people that have a few shows under there belt and wanting to move up through the weight classes etc


Inters is for people that haven't placed or won a show I think


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good buddy


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Looking good buddy


Cheers bud! Everything feels like its going smoothly!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Just had my pre workout meal consisting of:

250g chicken breast

70g basmati rice

100g spinach

All pre cooked weights.

Gonna get to chill out for an hour before I head out for workout, haven't decided on either a push or pull but will see no the gym is looking equipmt wise when I get there. Hopefully being the afternoon it will be nice and quiet


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Somehow I've missed this but I'm here now and better late than never!

I'm in!! How long to go now mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I missed this too, legs are a real strong point arent they and by the sounds of it weight wise you have nothing to worry about so all on track you hairy motherfcker!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Somehow I've missed this but I'm here now and better late than never!
> 
> I'm in!! How long to go now mate?


Good to see you mate!

I'll be 8 weeks out on Sunday!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> I missed this too, legs are a real strong point arent they and by the sounds of it weight wise you have nothing to worry about so all on track you hairy motherfcker!


Was wondering when you'd pop by...

That's what a set of wheels are meant to look like, yours might catch up one day if you start training them properly :laugh:

I can't wait to get rid of it, it's a proper rug haha my mrs doesn't seem to mind it though, recon she might shed a tear or two when I get rid haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Push:

Pecdec superset with incline machine press

12plates stacked SS 130lb x 10/6, 10/6

Smith machine press

40kg x 10,8

Seated lateral raise machine superset with machine shoulder press

6plates stacked SS machine +15kg - 8/6, 6/7

Straight bar cable pushdown SS dips - 6plates stacked/bw

8/4, 8/4

Ez Skull crushers

Bar +20kg x8, +10kg x8 +10kg x8

Treadmill power walk to finish


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Was wondering when you'd pop by...
> 
> That's what a set of wheels are meant to look like, yours might catch up one day if you start training them properly :laugh:
> 
> I can't wait to get rid of it, it's a proper rug haha *my mrs doesn't seem to mind it though*, recon she might shed a tear or two when I get rid haha


She seemed to love my smooth, massive physique though?! Think she is lying to you mate, bang out of order if you ask me :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Nautilus pull over - 77kg x12

Superset with

Hammer rev grip pulldown - 90kg x7

1 arm DB row - 54kg x12 each side

Wide grip machine row - 9plates stacked x13

Deadlifts - 180kg x6

Shrug machine - 100kg x10, 120kg x10

Rear DB fly - 12.5kgs x 12

Rear PecDec fly - 49kg x6

Barbell curl - 15kg x10

Finished up with 45min on the treadmill


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Nautilus pull over - 77kg x12
> 
> Superset with
> 
> ...


How's the weight going?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> How's the weight going?


Not sure yet mate, nor got my offical weigh in till Saturday, but was gonna jump on the scales today to get a rough idea how the food increase has affected it but the Mrs was taking forever and in had to start getting ready for work

Will have a cheeky look tomoz


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

No weights for me today, just finished work 25mins ago but been on the treadmill for the last 17 minutes out of 45. Quick stop off at tescos to grab some lean mince then its home for food prep and hopefully a nice amount of sleep.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Leg day mother fukaaaaahs

Leg extension superset with legpress

45kg x25 / 300kg x20

Smith squats

80kg x20

Laying leg curl

9plates stacked x 10

Single leg curl

15kg x10 each leg

Standing calf raise

12plates stacked x12

Toe press

300kg x10

Cable crunches

Full stack x10

Hanging leg raise

1x20

Finally hit 20reps on each of the quad exercises, mind you I had to grind out some rest pause on the leg press and squat but from next week the weights will be upped, and that's in deficit 8 weeks from my comp, glad to see my strength is still staying consistent. Had a few **** nights at work this week but these sessions I'm having def makes up for it :thumb:

Pump was insane. Was so painful to do the laying leg curls after that I may have to do them before the quad work in future, either that or split them up.

Just finishing up on the treadmill

Side note, lost my poxy wallet yesterday, no idea where its gone but I managed to get the rest og my food in for the week before it went walkabout. Just a pain in the bum sorting new cards and have to replace my drivers license

Just my bloody luck!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Leg day mother fukaaaaahs
> 
> Leg extension superset with legpress
> 
> ...


Gutted mate, nightmare sorting all the cards and that aint it!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Any new pics dude.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

arcticfox said:


> Any new pics dude.


Not yet mate, will try to get some up soon though


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Sweet. Your wheels are mint


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Just jumped on the scales, no change in weight..


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Just jumped on the scales, no change in weight..


Should just say, new weight "MASSIVE"


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Well that was a surprise, just had a check in with Eddie, food has increased again and no cardio for the next week either

Bliss


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Progress pics,



8 weeks out today!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking huge!

Get a hair cut you hippy


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Looking huge!
> 
> Get a hair cut you hippy


Its on my to do list mate


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking great mate :thumb:

@TELBOR is right about the hair cut though :lol:


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Progress pics,
> 
> View attachment 174511
> View attachment 174512
> ...


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

WOW 8 weeks and u look like that feck id be happy with that perm


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

@MRENIGMA God knows mate, just been following orders from the boss and this is the result

Actually thinking of doing the stars of tommorow show In a couple weeks times as I seem to be in a good position

Still got Kent in sight but would be good to get a show out the way so I can concentrate on a massive off season 

But that said I will probably keep to the original plan as I don't want to put any extra pressure on myself, I'm up again it as it is haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Pull

Nautilus pullover superset Rev grip ISO pullsown
84kg x10 / 100kg x 6

1 arm DB row
58kg x10, 60kg x10 each arm

Wide grip machine row
14 plates stacked x10

Deadlifts
60kg x 12, 100kg x 10, 140kg x6, 160kg x8

Bent over DB fly
10kg each hand x 12, 10

Rev pecdec fly
35kg x15

Barbell curl
Bar +20kg x 10, +28kg x8

DB preacher curl
8kg each hand x10 plus 2 assisted reps


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

How's your weight doing? You still coming down?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> How's your weight doing? You still coming down?


i hope not lol. Have had my food increased again so hopefully it will stabilize a bit..that said I won't know till my weigh in on saturday


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Seeing as iv been given the week off cardio I decided to hit leg,chest and triceps today...went as follows

Leg extension - 51kg x20 superset 
Leg press - 320kg x15

Smith squats - 100kg x15

Single leg curls - 15kg x15
Laying leg curl - 8plates stacked x10

Standing calf raise - 14plates stacked x10
Seated calf raise - 60kg x10

Pecdec - 14plates stacked x10 superset 
Incline press machine 90lb x6

Smith flat bench - 50kg x8,6

Straight bar pushdown - 60lb x8 superset 
Seated dip machine - 43kg x10

Ezbar skull crushers - bar +10kg x10,8









Safe to say the pump was insane today!!


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Awesome mate.
What's your weight at?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Awesome mate. What's your weight at?


think if anything iv lost a pound, and that's with a food increase and zero cardio, so u think we are on the right track finally haha. That said I have my check in tomoz so will have to wait and see what the boss says


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Good luck buddy. Looking awesome - which class you gonna compete in? I think I am going to do the Kent Classic, under 70kgs. My plan is to do the Welsh on my doorstep the week after, but think I am gonna be ready far earlier so might give myself as many chances to qualify. Anyway dude, great following the thread, keep going!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MPWFitness said:


> Good luck buddy. Looking awesome - which class you gonna compete in? I think I am going to do the Kent Classic, under 70kgs. My plan is to do the Welsh on my doorstep the week after, but think I am gonna be ready far earlier so might give myself as many chances to qualify. Anyway dude, great following the thread, keep going!


hello mate, thanks for that...feel like the prep is going well and really coming through niceLt

I'm looking at doing either first timers as its my first comp, or possibly the classic class, but obviously that's weight restricte . All depends what I'm weighing on the day


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Had my weekly check in and have had a few more kcals thrown my way. Not too much, just made it so I have half an avocado with meals 3,4 and 5.

Ed is happy with how I'm looking and the plan now is just to hold my condition where it is for the time being till we get closer to the show

Hasn't added cardio back in either so that's a bonus


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

> Had my weekly check in and have had a few more kcals thrown my way. Not too much, just made it so I have half an avocado with meals 3,4 and 5.
> 
> Ed is happy with how I'm looking and the plan now is just to hold my condition where it is for the time being till we get closer to the show
> 
> Hasn't added cardio back in either so that's a bonus


That's good news then buddy, sounds like the easiest prep ever, you must of been good shape at the start.
What did you weigh in at? Do you reckon you will be able to lose enough to get in the classics?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> That's good news then buddy, sounds like the easiest prep ever, you must of been good shape at the start. What did you weigh in at? Do you reckon you will be able to lose enough to get in the classics?


i started the prep 10 weeks ago, (so is an 18 week al together) and I was 226lb/102kg. Not sure if I have any pics. Should have done really but I was always gonna start this log 12 weeks out so just waited till then to get my 'before'

have lost 16lb so far and iv got 7 weeks to lose 5lb to make the classic class...way things are going I have no doubt I can get there but we haven't got a goal weight set out, just taking it week by week


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> i started the prep 10 weeks ago, (so is an 18 week al together) and I was 226lb/102kg. Not sure if I have any pics. Should have done really but I was always gonna start this log 12 weeks out so just waited till then to get my 'before'
> 
> have lost 16lb so far and iv got 7 weeks to lose 5lb to make the classic class...way things are going I have no doubt I can get there but we haven't got a goal weight set out, just taking it week by week


that's a perfect prep mate, I've been dieting 6 weeks and I've lost 14lbs, my fault for getting so fat ie bulking too much lol I gotta lose another 14lbs I reckon, I'm gonna end up U80kg inters at this rate  my weight for classic is 86kg, I'm 87kg now


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> that's a perfect prep mate, I've been dieting 6 weeks and I've lost 14lbs, my fault for getting so fat ie bulking too much lol I gotta lose another 14lbs I reckon, I'm gonna end up U80kg inters at this rate  my weight for classic is 86kg, I'm 87kg now


Have you competed before?


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

> Have you competed before?


I've done 4 shows before


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Again, no cardio this week so able to spend a little longer hitting the iron!

Back/traps/rear delts/biceps.

Nautilus pullover -91kg x9 superset
ISO grip Rev pulldown - 70kg x8
DB row - 50kg x12,10 
Deadlift - 170kg x8

Machine shrugs - 40kg, 80kg x12 superset
Ezbar upright row - 20kg x12, 12

Rear DB flys - 12.5kfg x12, 10

DB preacher curl - 10kg x 10,8

Kinda ****ed up coz I was supposed to do my front and side delts too, not sure how I overlooked that...oh well will hit them later in the week


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice place to be in


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Nice place to be in


yep, I'll take another week cardio free, gives me the opportunity to get in and out, whereas before I'd be set to leave after the workout, but then I'd still have to stay on for another 45 minutes, and after a leg session the last thing I wanted to do was jump on the stair master or treadmill lol


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Classic I would love to do but as I am 167cm I would have to make 67kg! so sticking with u70kgs as I walk around now at 73kg....I am 8 weeks out from the Welsh but think the Kent or even the Leeds shows are a possibility.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MPWFitness said:


> Classic I would love to do but as I am 167cm I would have to make 67kg! so sticking with u70kgs as I walk around now at 73kg....I am 8 weeks out from the Welsh but think the Kent or even the Leeds shows are a possibility.
> 
> View attachment 112718


 Looking well mate! Looks like you have really deep abs too.

Shame about the height thing for the classics class, I suppose for that one being tall has its advantages of being able to weigh a bit more, but still I recon you will do well either way


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Blimeeeeeeeeeee....you're looking great! Far cry from where you started, although I thought you looked ok then too.....you gave put some work in that's for sure...wahaayeeeee...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Cheers flubs, you know me....never do things by halves!

6 weeks to go eeek!!!!


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Cheers flubs, you know me....never do things by halves!
> 
> 6 weeks to go eeek!!!!


6 1/2 weeks


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> 6 1/2 weeks


touché


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Yesterday morning I hit legs, chest and triceps.

Leg extension - 56kg x18superset legpress - 320kg x20

Smith squats - 100kg x13 + 7rest pause reps

Laying leg curl - 8 stacked plates x10,8

Standing calf raise - 15 stacked plates x14

Toepress - 300kg x 11

Seated pecdec - 15 stacked plates x5 superset incline machine press - 130lb x5

Bar dips - bw x9

Cable crossover - 4 stacked plates x10

Vbar pushdown - 60lb x10 superset seated dip machine - 36kg x9

Ex bar skull crushers - 10kg x 10,10

Good session, really good pump and managed to increase reps and weight on the quad work which I'm happy about.

Rest day tomoz


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Back, shoulders and biceps - (I remembered the shoulders today lol)

Nautilus pullover - 84kg x8 Superset with close grip rev pull down - 10 stacked plates x8

Machine row - 50kg x12

Neutral grip pulldown - 10 plates stacked x8

Lat raise machine - 6 plates stacked x8,8 superset machine iso press - 20kg x7, 7

DB shrug - 25kg x12, 34kg x12 superset with ezbar upright row - bar + 20kg x12,12

Rear pecdec fly - 28kg x12, 35kg x12

DB curl - 10kg x10, 12.5kg x 10 each arm DB cross body hammer curl - 12.5kg x10, 15kg x10 each arm


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Looking well mate! Looks like you have really deep abs too.
> 
> Shame about the height thing for the classics class, I suppose for that one being tall has its advantages of being able to weigh a bit more, but still I recon you will do well either way


Thanks bud. Truth be told I can be giving up at least 10kg at classic, sliced and diced that is a lot. Under 70kgs I still got a bit of growing room. Hopefully will bump into each other at the show, leaner and meaner! Keep going.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MPWFitness said:


> Thanks bud. Truth be told I can be giving up at least 10kg at classic, sliced and diced that is a lot. Under 70kgs I still got a bit of growing room. Hopefully will bump into each other at the show, leaner and meaner! Keep going.


not long now mate , its coming round so quickly!

Will keep an eye out for you


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

I am not 100% yet, my aim has been the welsh but think my condition is a bit closer to show ready than previously thought. I just had a few days off for my anniversary/wife's 30th, so let's see how quickly I get rid of the damage first!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MPWFitness said:


> I am not 100% yet, my aim has been the welsh but think my condition is a bit closer to show ready than previously thought. I just had a few days off for my anniversary/wife's 30th, so let's see how quickly I get rid of the damage first!


Sounds like you enjoyed yourself


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

had my check in today, and although I gained a lb Iv had my food increased again, only very slightly.

Eddie is happy with current condition and just wants to hold me here for a little while longer. doesn't want me to lose any more weight, so as mentioned last week, think the plan is just to keep me where For a few weeks then go from there, my metabolism is so crazy Id only had to stick my cardio back in (which I have another week off from :thumb ) and it will start dropping off me like nothing

got my food prep done for today and tomorrow hit in one go so I can have a lay in tomorrow

normally have a cheat meal tonight but having it tomoz instead

Not much else to report


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Diet for next week will be as follows -

Meal 1 -

50g whey, 120g oats, 2 whole eggs, 25g blueberries

Meal 2 -

300g chicken breast, 100g basmati rice (dry), spinach

Meal 3 -

250g lean steak mince,100g basmati rice (dry) spinach

Meal 4 -

Same as meal 2

Meal 5 - 250g lean steak mince, 250g sweet potato, spinach

Meal 6 (pre bed)

80g cashew nuts, 40g casein

Thats for rest days, training days are the same but for the addition of my intra and post workout shakes


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like my bulking diet......ffs


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Meal 3 and 5 is my total calories nearly lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Looks like my bulking diet......ffs





MRENIGMA said:


> Meal 3 and 5 is my total calories nearly lol


its is Its a lot of food, but someone has to eat it


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

> its is Its a lot of food, but someone has to eat it


You make this diet malarkey look easy, you must be thinking what's all the fuss about

Started posing with Eddie yet?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> You make this diet malarkey look easy, you must be thinking what's all the fuss about Started posing with Eddie yet


well a couple weeks ago I was struggling a bit at work, feeling a bit hungry and tired toward the end of my shift, thin knot was because I was dropping weight too quickly, but over last few weeks when the food has been bumped up I'm starting to feel normal again

Honestly though I was expecting it to be a lot harder, but I will save judgement for the last couple of weeks, don't want to get too cocky only to be knocked on my garde when I least expect it haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Thought seeing as my kcals are still quite high I'd give DC TRAINING a go. Plus it fits in with my preferred training style of high intensity. I must say I was quite enjoying it till I got to the 20 rep widow maker set for quads

it you know what they say, no pain no gain haha

Today I hit workout b, which consisted of

biceps, forearms, calves, hams and quads.

barbell curl - bar + 16kg x15, 5, 3 rest paused reps

DB hammer curl - 10kg x 17, 5 5 rest paused reps

standing calf raise - 8plates x 12 reps with a 5 second negative and 15 second stretch

laying leg curl - 8 stacked plates x 3 rest paused sets

legpress - 400kg x 14, then 350kg x 20 (brutal set to say the least)

looking forward to weds workout which will be chest, back, shoulders and triceps, bring it on :lol:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> :thumb Thought seeing as my kcals are still quite high I'd give DC TRAINING a go. Plus it fits in with my preferred training style of high intensity. I must say I was quite enjoying it till I got to the 20 rep widow maker set for quads
> 
> it you know what they say, no pain no gain haha
> 
> ...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

^^^ my comment is part of the quote...

Losing the will to post since the update


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I keep forgetting g to check to check in here as it's in competitive journals but didn't realise how long it had been, just looked back at some of the update pics and you're looking great mate!!

How did you meet your coach? And is he local or is it online?

Never mind, just read first post


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Todays workout went as follows

Incline barbell press

60kg rest paused x 10,5,4

Seated iso press machine

10kg each side rest paused x 8,6,6

Seated dip machine

50kg rest paused x 10,9,10

Hammer rev grip iso pulldown

40kg each side rest paused x 10,7,6

Deadlifts - straight sets

175kg x6, 140kg x8

Rear Pecdec fly

56kg x10,7,7

Not sure why DC doesn't include rear delts. I know there will be crossover from the back exercises but as I feel like they are a weak point of mine I thought I'd include them in my regime.

Was surprised on the dips, def underestimated myself on that one. At least I will have a good idea for weight I can use for the next time round


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

@Dieseldave much easier to mention you rather than quote you as that's when I find it goes to s**t!

I'm quite liking the concept of DC, even though I'm just 2 workouts in I know I'm gonna get on great with it as it fits in with with my preferred training style!

Ha,,, iv never know my calf's to have so much doms lol

I happened to find my coach by chance, he owns the gym I moved to when I transferred office with my job, which is lucky as A) he is a pro who competed at the 07 Olympia and b) he only does face to face prep so I got really lucky


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> @Dieseldave much easier to mention you rather than quote you as that's when I find it goes to s**t!
> 
> I'm quite liking the concept of DC, even though I'm just 2 workouts in I know I'm gonna get on great with it as it fits in with with my preferred training style!
> 
> ...


Yes mentions are the way to go

Yea its not too different to HIT really

That is lucky. Great to have a coach in person. I have been looking into it for next year and there's an ifbb pro runs a gym near me so I'm hoping he coaches.

And I had the same thoughts about rear delta lacking in dc


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Yes mentions are the way to go
> 
> Yea its not too different to HIT really
> 
> ...


i did wonder why there was nothing direct for sides and rear, but i assumed they get hit during compoundlifts

but i Feel if a muscle is lagging then direct wrk is needed

god that took so long to write!!!! Poxy site


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> i did wonder why there was nothing direct for sides and rear, but i assumed they get hit during compoundlifts
> 
> but i Feel if a muscle is lagging then direct wrk is needed
> 
> god that took so long to write!!!! Poxy site


Yes it puts me off posting

Def agree there, I haven't worried too much about those bits as I've spent ages doing various isolation moves in various rep ranges, I'm happy with the compounds at the moment 

For a contest prep I would absolutely cover all bases though. I'd do what you're doing for sure.

Does Eddie let you do what you want training - wise then?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Hows it all going in here mate, not long now is it, 6 weeks this weekend? I might be going to it as a few lads from my gym are competing.

Whats your gear looking like at the moment and who's your coach?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Yes it puts me off posting
> 
> Def agree there, I haven't worried too much about those bits as I've spent ages doing various isolation moves in various rep ranges, I'm happy with the compounds at the moment
> 
> ...


yeah, he has left me to my own devices in regards to training, although he has has said just change it up every now and then, so for his part he does my diet/cv/supps


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Hows it all going in here mate, not long now is it, 6 weeks this weekend? I might be going to it as a few lads from my gym are competing.
> 
> Whats your gear looking like at the moment and who's your coach?


going well mate, a lot easier than I expected but I'm not on the home straight, so won't get too cocky just yet 

5 weeks on Sunday!!! Will keep an eye out for you if you do come down, will be good to see some familiar faces, plus coz you've been there and done that, I can get some last minute tips b fore going on 

atm gear is 750mg sust, 400mg eq PW and 50mg dbol pd, although seeing a as we Arnt too far off I think the switch to short esters may be coming in


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Db curl

10kg x25, 10 each arm

Rev curl

40lb x8

Seated calf raise

40kg x10

Seated leg curl

130lb x8,4,3

Smith squats

120kg x10 / 80kg x20

Nice session, in and out fairly quickly. Think the extreme stretches def help with doms.

Underestimated the db curl and squats, but could have done with a plate or so less selected on the leg curl, still is a learning curve for the first few sessions to find my feet poundage wise.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

> Hows it all going in here mate, not long now is it, 6 weeks this weekend? I might be going to it as a few lads from my gym are competing.
> 
> Whats your gear looking like at the moment and who's your coach?


^^^This^^^


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

GaryMatt said:


> ^^^This^^^


i answerd a couple posts up


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> going well mate, a lot easier than I expected but I'm not on the home straight, so won't get too cocky just yet
> 
> 5 weeks on Sunday!!! Will keep an eye out for you if you do come down, will be good to see some familiar faces, plus coz you've been there and done that, I can get some last minute tips b fore going on
> 
> atm gear is 750mg sust, 400mg eq PW and 50mg dbol pd, although seeing a as we Arnt too far off I think the switch to short esters may be coming in


Thats good then, you got any recent pics of how you are doing? 5 weeks today!! Sh1t, not long now.....only joking mate, plenty of time.

Is your coach not coming to the show? Im sure he'll help you out but if you need me mate we can always exchange numbers and i can help you out, i know what these things are like, can be hard work and nerve racking but it always turns out well.

Yea i should think gear will change asap to short esters, just to control water better etc

I'll try to keep an eye on in hear mate to spur you along :beer:


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Keep going buddy, The poster to the Welsh champs is literally in front of my treadmill when I do my AM fasted cardio, so I just stare at it and keep thinking. I am gonna do the Kent too by the looks.

5 week is a long time when you think about it - I suppose what I would say is think about how you looked 5 weeks ago to now, then realise you still have that amount of time to improve again.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MPWFitness said:


> Keep going buddy, The poster to the Welsh champs is literally in front of my treadmill when I do my AM fasted cardio, so I just stare at it and keep thinking. I am gonna do the Kent too by the looks.
> 
> 5 week is a long time when you think about it - I suppose what I would say is think about how you looked 5 weeks ago to now, then realise you still have that amount of time to improve again.


sounds like a good way to keep yourself motivated!! When I'm in gym and the reps are getting harder I keep staring myself out in the mirror, telling myself this next one is for Kent, this one is for the win etc, really helps me to push through it!

Don't think I could do two shows though lol, think @MRENIGMA has a few lined up too, take my hat off to you boys!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Thats good then, you got any recent pics of how you are doing? 5 weeks today!! Sh1t, not long now.....only joking mate, plenty of time.
> 
> Is your coach not coming to the show? Im sure he'll help you out but if you need me mate we can always exchange numbers and i can help you out, i know what these things are like, can be hard work and nerve racking but it always turns out well.
> 
> ...


well in the grand scheme. Of things, I started prep 18 weeks out, so being 5 weeks out now is literally just around the corner..just hope the work Iv put in pays off!

only recent pics I have are from a few weeks ago, will try to get some more done soon, but I'm getting good feedback from my weekly check ins, if my coach is happy then I'm happy :thumb

forgot to mentioned when you asked who it was, it's ifbb pro eddie abbew, I go to the gym he owns, so am in safe hands, he will be going to the show, so I can just follow what he says, after all I guess that's his job, and why you have a coach, but would still be good to hang out for a bit after and get some feedback from you


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> sounds like a good way to keep yourself motivated!! When I'm in gym and the reps are getting harder I keep staring myself out in the mirror, telling myself this next one is for Kent, this one is for the win etc, really helps me to push through it!
> 
> Don't think I could do two shows though lol, think @MRENIGMA has a few lined up too, take my hat off to you boys!!


first time you plan on competing you can't see beyond that day, but once your the otherside you'll wish you done as many as you could as it may be a while till your in that condition again, and it's a lot of work to get back down again, and after the show you'll see how easy it is to hold condition weeks after


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Not the clearest of pictures but this is how I'm looking first thing in the morning @Chelsea


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking good mate :thumb: Legs looking cut and so are abs...


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Looking good mate :thumb: Legs looking cut and so are abs...


cheers pal, trying to keep things ticking over nicely till I get to the home stretch


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> cheers pal, trying to keep things ticking over nicely till I get to the home stretch


think your in a good position mate, just cruise on in :thumb:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> well in the grand scheme. Of things, I started prep 18 weeks out, so being 5 weeks out now is literally just around the corner..just hope the work Iv put in pays off!
> 
> only recent pics I have are from a few weeks ago, will try to get some more done soon, but I'm getting good feedback from my weekly check ins, if my coach is happy then I'm happy :thumb
> 
> forgot to mentioned when you asked who it was, it's ifbb pro eddie abbew, I go to the gym he owns, so am in safe hands, he will be going to the show, so I can just follow what he says, after all I guess that's his job, and why you have a coach, but would still be good to hang out for a bit after and get some feedback from you


All the hard work will pay off mate dont worry. Defo get some more pics done as its good for you in terms of a boost of how good you are looking and its good posing practice.

Ahh yes, i know a few people that are coached by him, heard some very good stuff so sounds like you're in good hands. Defo up for meeting up after mate, get some food and have a catch up etc

Just a case of sticking to it now and just making sure posing is on point coz its fckin tough holding poses!



> Not the clearest of pictures but this is how I'm looking first thing in the morning @Chelsea
> 
> View attachment 113074


Not the best pic but wheels are looking awesome mate and in very good condition for 5 weeks out!! I'm impressed!


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Legs look wicked


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I think I just used up most of my likes on your log lol

As rubbish quality as that pic is you're looking in a good place for 5 weeks out  has mr sartorius made an appearance yet? That to me is always a sure sign there's not far to go


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I think I just used up most of my likes on your log lol
> 
> As rubbish quality as that pic is you're looking in a good place for 5 weeks out  has mr sartorius made an appearance yet? That to me is always a sure sign there's not far to go


can see the beginning of him starting to come through but is still being a bit shy haha, recon once I start to deplete and manipulate water it will be fully pronounced!

haha cheers for the love mate, but you better start sharing them around, I can't have al your likes....just yet anyways haha



MRENIGMA said:


> Legs look wicked


cheers bud, they have always been my strong point


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Didn't really feel like much was happening in the gym yesterday, but doms are unreal today, feel quite sore!

chest dips - bw x9, 3, 3

chin ups - bw x5, 3, 3

barbell row - 100kg x8, 60kg x15

seated barbell press - 50kg x5, 3, 3

smith cgbp - 40kg x10, 7, 6

rear DB flys - 20kgs x12, 8, 8

kinda messed up with the order, says I should do chest, shoulders, tris and back but in highnesight I spose it doesn't really matter

had a nice rest day today, got legs, bi's and forearms after work in the morning, bring it on!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Bis forearms calves quads hams

Superman cable curls

6plates stacked - x23 rp

Db hammer curls

15kgs x20 each arm

Seated toe press

250kg x15

Hack sqauts

4plates per side x 8

2plates per side x24

SLDL

100KG x15

Rope cranches

Full stack x 21rp


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

One set???!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> One set???!!!


only 1 woking set mate, they are the one that counts

plus its a ball ache typing anthing on this forum since the update lol

Plus I don't think my knees could taking jumping into 160kg hack squats straight off the bat


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Today's chest shoulders tris and back session 
Flat db press - 30kg x10,5,5rp

Clean/press - 40kg x8,5,4rp

ez skull crushers - bar+20kg x 13,7,7rp

Nautilus Pullover - 84kg x8,4,4rp

Machine row - 12plt x10,8pltx15

That's gym done for another week, got a check in with Eddie tomorrow afternoon so will update on any changes







dat post gym selfie


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's a couple of shots of the ol lats from yesterday


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Only a small minor change to diet, have gone to one whole egg from two from meal 1, and have knocked 250g of sweet potato down to 200g in meal 5.

Thats about it for now


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of tattoos but those sleeves look decent :thumb:

Seems like you're still eating a fair amount then! What's cardio at? And when was the last increase?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I'm not a huge fan of tattoos but those sleeves look decent :thumb:
> 
> Seems like you're still eating a fair amount then! What's cardio at? And when was the last increase?


cheers mate!

Yeh I think I'm eating more now than at the start lol

cardio got taken out about 3-4 weeks ago, no sign of it coming back any time soon


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking great mate. I am definitely competing at the Kent now so we will have to say hello! And share a donut post show! :thumb My priority is the welsh the week after, but might as well run the Kent as a test show.

Having proper photos done properly, need a good veet, but happy 4 weeks out. 73kg so probably a tiny bit light at this stage but all good.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MPWFitness said:


> Looking great mate. I am definitely competing at the Kent now so we will have to say hello! And share a donut post show! :thumb My priority is the welsh the week after, but might as well run the Kent as a test show.
> 
> Having proper photos done properly, need a good veet, but happy 4 weeks out. 73kg so probably a tiny bit light at this stage but all good.
> 
> View attachment 113218


even under the rug you are looking shedded! I'm the same, couldn't believe the difference a bit of veet can make!

Def up for that doughnut  need some iicecreaam to go with it haha


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> even under the rug you are looking shedded! I'm the same, couldn't believe the difference a bit of veet can make!
> 
> Def up for that doughnut  need some iicecreaam to go with it haha


Thanks bud.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Just back from the gym, had an alright session but when it came to quads it all went to s**t

Earlier on in the year, I dropped a 50kg db on my foot and broke my little toe, well ever since then it seems like its the only toe I ever stub, and i did it again this morning, que swelling and throbbing and if that wasn't bad enough I had to go out to the recycle bins and when I came in I smashed my knee on the door frame

And to top it all off I have pip from hell in my glute, I think I may have scar tissue in it as when I went to pull out the pin snagged on something as I pulled it out. Saturday I was fine but Sunday and today its been a bit of a nightmare

So anyways gym...

Barbell curl - 18kg rest pause x16,6,5

Pinwheel curl -15kg rest pause x12,8,7

Standing calf raises 9stacked plates x12

Laying leg curl - 9plates stacked rest pause x12,9,8+static

Now here is where it went to s**t, I couldnt even do my warm ups on the legpress without suffering from my toe/pip/back pumps so improvised and did some extensions, just to give my quads some stimulation

Leg ext - 50lbx15, 87.5lb x10, 125lb x8 200lbx12, 125lb x15

Hopefully its all calmed down by Friday when i hit legs again, if not will have to compromise


----------



## ripped45 (Oct 19, 2012)

MPWFitness said:


> Thanks bud.
> 
> [IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]
> 
> ...


awesome physique but you need a wax, lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Just back from the gym, had an alright session but when it came to quads it all went to s**t
> 
> Earlier on in the year, I dropped a 50kg db on my foot and broke my little toe, well ever since then it seems like its the only toe I ever stub, and i did it again this morning, que swelling and throbbing and if that wasn't bad enough I had to go out to the recycle bins and when I came in I smashed my knee on the door frame
> 
> ...


Sounds rough mate, good improvising though as long as you're stimulating the muscle at this point that's got to be better than nothing.

Hang in there! Not long to go now.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Sounds rough mate, good improvising though as long as you're stimulating the muscle at this point that's got to be better than nothing.
> 
> Hang in there! Not long to go now.


that was my thinking! Otherwise would have felt like a wasted opportunity

that said , i think the warm up sets I tried to do on the press have helped to some degree as the pip is now nearly non existent. So I'm thinking If I get some Taurine in me through the week I won't hve my of the problems I had yesterday


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

97/98kg just over 3weeks out


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow that's a massive weight to be that lean, impressive mate!
Surely you will be too heavy for classics? I'm gonna suck down to under 80kg I ain't standing next to 97kg!!!! No chance


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking good buddy... get rid of the rug properly and then get a tan and youll be looking mint! Is your coach happy with you?


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

following - planning to do the classic next year!

Good luck fella!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Wow that's a massive weight to be that lean, impressive mate! Surely you will be too heavy for classics? I'm gonna suck down to under 80kg I ain't standing next to 97kg!!!! No chance


thats the thing though, at my height..at is weight I think I look Ethiopian lol I honk you are right about being too heavy for classics this year, so looks like I will be doin first timers, I just hope Ronnie colemans twin brother doesn't decide to turn up to do his first show, otherwise I don't have a chance



A1243R said:


> Looking good buddy... get rid of the rug properly and then get a tan and youll be looking mint! Is your coach happy with you?


Cheers mate, have already de rugged once a few weeks ago, gonna save doing that again before I get my tan done

yeah, have always been getting good feed back from my coach week in week out. He's happy, and if he happy then so am I 



LiftyJock said:


> following - planning to do the classic next year!
> 
> Good luck fella!


nice one mate, hope Iv made it interesting for ya! Arw you doing any shows this year?


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> nice one mate, hope Iv made it interesting for ya! Arw you doing any shows this year?


Aye man it's a trove for me - can pick up a lot following other people!

Not yet, only got inspired to do it after my mate stepped up and took second in his division - after that I decided I would go for the classic (prefer the classic physiques, no/less distension and much more aesthetic)

You got more on yourself?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

LiftyJock said:


> Aye man it's a trove for me - can pick up a lot following other people!
> 
> Not yet, only got inspired to do it after my mate stepped up and took second in his division - after that I decided I would go for the classic (prefer the classic physiques, no/less distension and much more aesthetic)
> 
> You got more on yourself?


Glad it can be of some use to you.

Nah this is my first one, had a couple of set backs or it may have been two or three by now, but I recon I did well to put it off, as I'm in a lot better position now than I was back then

I bet your mate was buzzing for coming second on his first go at it?


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Glad it can be of some use to you.
> 
> Nah this is my first one, had a couple of set backs or it may have been two or three by now, but I recon I did well to put it off, as I'm in a lot better position now than I was back then
> 
> I bet your mate was buzzing for coming second on his first go at it?


The set backs are what teach us eh? You're looking immense man, I wouldn't sweat it

Oh yeah, he's a natural (in a manner of speaking...) though, always a dab hand when he tries something. Me? I'm more likely to trip getting on the stage


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Db curl

15kg x12,8,8

Rev curl

40lb x12

Hack squat machine calf raises

80kg x12, with 5sec negs and 20 second stretch at the bottom

Seated leg curl

110lb x10,8,8

Squat

120kg x8

80kg x21

Rope crunch

Full stack +2.5kg x10,6,4

Much better session today than I had on Monday! No signs of any horrible pip or back pumps, and because the smith machine was in use I was forced to do barbell squats, haven't done them for a while as they always seem to give my groin/adductor muscle jip but today it went smoothly  really want to add these back into my routine!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Db curl
> 
> 15kg x12,8,8
> 
> ...


I also went a long time without direct squatting in my routine. There's something very nice (mind won't say "'hardcore'  about heavy squatting. It just sort of makes you feel better than everyone not squatting 

*trying really hard not to jump on the Instagram bandwagon but you know what I mean


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I also went a long time without direct squatting in my routine. There's something very nice (mind won't say "'hardcore'  about heavy squatting. It just sort of makes you feel better than everyone not squatting
> 
> *trying really hard not to jump on the Instagram bandwagon but you know what I mean


I used to squat regularly a year or so ago, and even though for most it's north a great amount of weight, I got it up to 157.5kg x 8 then did my rotator cuff in, from that point I couldn't hold the bar on my back etc so I stopped, focused on presses, extensions and hack squats, which have served me well, like I can push 500kg + on a leg press, but it was so satisfying being able to squat heavier than I ever have done, hopefully I will be able to get back into it as a day later Iv had no problems 

Just back from my check in, again, good feedback received. When Ed is happy then so am I









3 weeks out tomorrow so have started to bring my food down, so diet for this week will be as follows

Meal 1
50g whey
100g oats
25g blueberries

Meal 2
300g chicken breast
100g basmati rice (pre cooked)
Green veg

Meal 3
250g steak mince
100g basmati rice (pre cooked)
Green veg

Meal 4 - same as meal 2

Meal 5
250g steak mince
150g sweet spuds
Green veg, 1/2 avocado

Meal 6
40g casein
40g cashew nuts

So basically taken the eggs in was eating out of breakfast and 1 1/2 avocados per day, and dropped the sweet potato and cashew nuts down a tad

Still no cardio either









got a posing class tomorrow too, looking forward to that!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> I used to squat regularly a year or so ago, and even though for most it's north a great amount of weight, I got it up to 157.5kg x 8 then did my rotator cuff in, from that point I couldn't hold the bar on my back etc so I stopped, focused on presses, extensions and hack squats, which have served me well, like I can push 500kg + on a leg press, but it was so satisfying being able to squat heavier than I ever have done, hopefully I will be able to get back into it as a day later Iv had no problems
> 
> Just back from my check in, again, good feedback received. When Ed is happy then so am I
> 
> ...


Looks like a lot of food :thumb:

And still no cardio?!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Looks like a lot of food :thumb:
> 
> And still no cardio?!


it's a win-win situation


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking good mate - 3 weeks today - exciting times!

Bloating at the moment and holding some water after last night's much needed carbs. But happy sitting at 72.8kg 3 weeks out....


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

> Looking great mate. I am definitely competing at the Kent now so we will have to say hello! And share a donut post show!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What class are you doing at Kent?


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

MRENIGMA said:


> What class are you doing at Kent?


Under 70kgs mate.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

> Under 70kgs mate.


Looks like your bang on track weight wise


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

MRENIGMA said:


> Looks like your bang on track weight wise


It's been consistent al prep to be fair, I was 76kg after a four day all inclusive holiday after my last show. Last time I had to suck down from 80kg-70kg in 5 weeks, double that time this time. Want to be a bit bigger and fuller this time, but I think my conditioning and dryness is a strength so it's a balance. I am total novice, just all experience at the moment.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

> It's been consistent al prep to be fair, I was 76kg after a four day all inclusive holiday after my last show. Last time I had to suck down from 80kg-70kg in 5 weeks, double that time this time. Want to be a bit bigger and fuller this time, but I think my conditioning and dryness is a strength so it's a balance. I am total novice, just all experience at the moment.


Novice or not, if your 69.9kg in the U70kg, you can't do anymore?! All you can perfect from that point is presentation


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

MRENIGMA said:


> Novice or not, if your 69.9kg in the U70kg, you can't do anymore?! All you can perfect from that point is presentation


I know. I just meant I didn't have to quite go through a six hour drive to Cumbria, 90minutes of cardio, 2 hours of sauna in the evening, cardio in the morning, another hour in the sauna in the morning of the show and with 20 hours of no food of water! It was so hard to fill back out show day. I know this time I can make the weight easier this with a water cut that isn't so extreme. Thankfully I have a boxing background and had a pro boxer helping me through it all last time.



MRENIGMA said:


> Novice or not, if your 69.9kg in the U70kg, you can't do anymore?! All you can perfect from that point is presentation


I know. I just meant I didn't have to quite go through a six hour drive to Cumbria, 90minutes of cardio, 2 hours of sauna in the evening, cardio in the morning, another hour in the sauna in the morning of the show and with 20 hours of no food of water! It was so hard to fill back out show day. I know this time I can make the weight easier this with a water cut that isn't so extreme. Thankfully I have a boxing background and had a pro boxer helping me through it all last time.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MPWFitness said:


> Looking good mate - 3 weeks today - exciting times!
> 
> Bloating at the moment and holding some water after last night's much needed carbs. But happy sitting at 72.8kg 3 weeks out....
> 
> ...


you look like a roadmap!

dem vains!!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Did some quarter turns the other day at my check in, with a front double bi thrown in


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest, shoulders, triceps and back

Dips - bw + 5kg x 11,5,3

Seated db press - 20kg's x 10,4,4

CGBP - 60kg x 8,6,5

Wide grip pulldowns - 12stacked plates x 10,8,6

BB rows - 120kg x12, 100kg x10


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

The glute - ham tie - in on your rear relaxed looks awesome mate.

Looking very good in general :thumb:


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

> The glute - ham tie - in on your rear relaxed looks awesome mate.
> 
> Looking very good in general :thumb:


was about to say the same! That's a bit I need to do major work on.

I also notice you are a fellow beardman @LeviathanBodyBuilding , Respect bro


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Berrrrrrrluuuudddie Nora ! You look fab...eeeek....I never knew your legs were that long! Wut did you feed them? Lol.....you've worked so hard... Good going mister....good going....proud of ya.. :thumb


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Great work ‌@LeviathanBodyBuilding - keep going! Business end now.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

LiftyJock said:


> was about to say the same! That's a bit I need to do major work on.
> 
> I also notice you are a fellow beardman @LeviathanBodyBuilding , Respect bro


a good tip I can give you for this, when doing laying/seated leg curls, as I initiate the lift I squeeze my glutes, and as I get to the top of the curl, I can really feel that part of the hams activate

haha cheers mate, it's only coz I'm lazy, can't be bothered to shave it, only really trim it when I get my hair cut at the barbers



Dieseldave said:


> The glute - ham tie - in on your rear relaxed looks awesome mate.
> 
> Looking very good in general :thumb:


cheers Dave, doing all I can!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MPWFitness said:


> Great work ‌@LeviathanBodyBuilding - keep going! Business end now.





Flubs said:


> Berrrrrrrluuuudddie Nora ! You look fab...eeeek....I never knew your legs were that long! Wut did you feed them? Lol.....you've worked so hard... Good going mister....good going....proud of ya.. :thumb


cheers guys, just over two weeks out!!! Getting excited/nervous all at the same time haha. Can't wait to hit the stage..hoping all my hard work will payoff


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks for the tip @LeviathanBodyBuilding I'll try that out on my next leg workout


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Couple more from today


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

> Couple more from today
> 
> [IMG alt="Screenshot_2015-08-13-21-...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG alt="Screenshot_2015-08-13-21-...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]


Looking big and dry, how's the weight going?


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

See the defininition in the abs coming out great in that first pic


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Chest,shoulders,triceps and back.

Flat db press

34kg x10 5 4

Clean/press

50kg x 6 2 3

Seated french press

Ezbar +20kg x10 8 6

Chin up

5 3 3

Seated machine row

150lb x10 8 8


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Looking big and dry, how's the weight going?


cheers mate

well after my drop in food from Saturday, after about 4 days I dropped 2lbs, (crazy metabolism) so Eddie has put it back up again slightly. Doesn't really want me losing any more weight at this point, just wants to keep me where I am till the carb deplete/load


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Obviously my small food increase wasn't enough as if woken up 1/2 a pound lighter, think I may have some more thrown my way when I go for my check in later lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wahaaayyyeeeeeeeee.....looking fab!


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Two weeks today guys! Can't wait, been working my coach, but he is now officially my coach going forward (I prep people too, but mainly first timers). I normally keto diet when prepping myself but my coach insisted on a high carb day today of 300g! Lovely!


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

MPWFitness said:


> Two weeks today guys! Can't wait, been working my coach, but he is now officially my coach going forward (I prep people too, but mainly first timers). I normally keto diet when prepping myself but my coach insisted on a high carb day today of 300g! Lovely!


What type of carbs? I've been trying refeeds once a week and if I use oats and sweet potatoe it doesn't fill me out, added bagels yesterday and I filled right out?! Weird trying to find what works and what doesn't?!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MPWFitness said:


> Two weeks today guys! Can't wait, been working my coach, but he is now officially my coach going forward (I prep people too, but mainly first timers). I normally keto diet when prepping myself but my coach insisted on a high carb day today of 300g! Lovely!


do you not find your workouts suffer from lack of carbs, or do you find the higher fat % helps?



MRENIGMA said:


> What type of carbs? I've been trying refeeds once a week and if I use oats and sweet potatoe it doesn't fill me out, added bagels yesterday and I filled right out?! Weird trying to find what works and what doesn't?!


I've been on carbs through the whole prep, has been one big refeed haha

got to keep it together for the last two weeks guys!!!



Flubs said:


> Wahaaayyyeeeeeeeee.....looking fab!


cheers flubs, very happy with how things are going!!

Two weeks till I can have some ice cream :thumb:


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

> Two weeks till I can have some ice cream :thumb:


Gained 10kg (from 76.7kg) after my photoshoot  one day was 7000+kcals with the help of papa john!

Enjoy mate, cant wait to see your stage pics


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Bis/forearms/legs

barbell curl - 25kg rest pause x12, 6, 6 +1 static hold

DB Pinwheel curl - 20kgs x10

Standing Calf Raise - 14plates, 12plates, 7plates dropset

laying leg curl - 10plates stacked rest pause x14, 8, 7 +static hold

seated leg press - 450kg x 8, 350kg widow maker set (x22)


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

LiftyJock said:


> Gained 10kg (from 76.7kg) after my photoshoot  one day was 7000+kcals with the help of papa john!
> 
> Enjoy mate, cant wait to see your stage pics


haha that's some serious gain!

obviously my diet is go an take a bit of a back seat after the show, esp seeing as a week later I'm going all inclusive for two weeks in the Dominican Republic, but I don't think I will go that mad. Want to be in a decent condition for a starting point for my off season

that said I'm still on about 4500kcals on workout days, so I think I'm in a good place for the rebound


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> haha that's some serious gain!
> 
> obviously my diet is go an take a bit of a back seat after the show, esp seeing as a week later I'm going all inclusive for two weeks in the Dominican Republic, but I don't think I will go that mad. Want to be in a decent condition for a starting point for my off season
> 
> that said I'm still on about 4500kcals on workout days, so I think I'm in a good place for the rebound


No plan on qualifying for the British finals?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> No plan on qualifying for the British finals?


oh I'm going for the win mate, I'm just not sure two weeks would leave me enough time when I'm back to get ready for the finals

just bad timing with the holiday but I'm not gonna deny myself the chance to unwind and relax, who knows I may hold my condition when I'm there but I'm under no illusion that I may come back a bit worse for wear lol


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Well if your eating 4500calories at the moment you will have to eat a serious amount to go over, it will be a serious effort or disregard for eating clean so you'll probably be ok.

You decided which class your doing yet?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Well if your eating 4500calories at the moment you will have to eat a serious amount to go over, it will be a serious effort or disregard for eating clean so you'll probably be ok.
> 
> You decided which class your doing yet?


gonna be too heavy for classics so plan is to nail conditioning for first timers, feel confident I'm in a good place for it


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Making the most of the gym this week, so gonna have 4 sessions rather than 3, still feeling strong even though I'm two weeks out me today's session confirmed this 

incline bench press - 65kg rest pause x12, 6, 5

seated ISO shoulder press - machine +30kg rest pause x 8, 5, 4

seated dip machine - 64kg rest paused x 15, 10, 10

hammer rev grip pull down - 100kg x10, 8, 6

deadlifts - 190kg x 8, 150kg x 10

have upped weight and reps again on all exercises, the last set of deadlifts I really had to grind the last few out but got them lol in!


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> gonna be too heavy for classics so plan is to nail conditioning for first timers, feel confident I'm in a good place for it


Yeah you'll catch a lot of newbies out getting that condition first time round, while holding so much size, good shout doing what's best for your physique and not shrinking down to make weight, looking forward to cheering you on, I'll come say hi and introduce myself so I'm not shouting "leviathan" lol

I'm getting excited now, can't wait, your gonna love it, such a surreal buzz


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Yeah you'll catch a lot of newbies out getting that condition first time round, while holding so much size, good shout doing what's best for your physique and not shrinking down to make weight, looking forward to cheering you on, I'll come say hi and introduce myself so I'm not shouting "leviathan" lol
> 
> I'm getting excited now, can't wait, your gonna love it, such a surreal buzz


I can't believe it's at the end of next week! So ready for this!!! Am feeling a lot more confident now it had some Posing classes,

got my trunks, tan is booked etc now I just have to get through this week at work and I will feel like I'm on the home straight!

wI'll be good to put a face to that side chest pose 

i used to have my name as my user name (which is Dan) but I thought it was a bit boring so changed it lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> I can't believe it's at the end of next week! So ready for this!!! Am feeling a lot more confident now it had some Posing classes,
> 
> got my trunks, tan is booked etc now I just have to get through this week at work and I will feel like I'm on the home straight!
> 
> ...


There's me thinking your real name was leviathan lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> There's me thinking your real name was leviathan lol


Me tooo :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> There's me thinking your real name was leviathan lol





A1243R said:


> Me tooo :lol:


only on the weekend lads


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Biceps, forearms and legs

Db curl

20kgs x8,4,3

Rev Curl

Bar+20kg x10

Seated calf press

250kg x12

Seated leg curl

110lb x10,5,5

Squats

140kg x6

100kg widowmaker x19

First time iv squatted 3 plates since my shoulder injury, I told myself I only had 120 on my back, bit of mind games seemed to do the trick. As soon as I unracked it I knew I had a couple in the tank, ended up getting 6!

The widow maker was interesting, got 19 up fine, went for rep 20 and got stuck in the hole and had to bail...thank goodness for safety bars haha

Have felt quite strong these last few sessions, can't wait to see what I can do when I start eating again lol


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Me 10 days out. Full of food and water, but starting to dry out. Weight is bang on 74kg, been a tough week of training, but not long now. Can't wait.

View attachment 10 days out.JPG


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

One week out tomorrow, so it begins.....

DEPLETION!!!!

got my diet changed today, even though the protein content has stayed pretty much the same, most of the carbs have gone, along with any protein powders

Meal 1 
250g chicken breast
80g oats

Meal 2
300g chicken breast
40g basmati rice (pre cooked)
1 avocado, green veg

Meal 3
250g steak mince
40g basmati rice (pre cooked)
1 avocado, green veg

Meal 4 - same as meal 2

Meal 5 
300g steak mince
1avocado, green veg

Meal 6
250g chicken breast and green veg

So I'm down 180g pre cooked basmati rice and 200g sweet pot has been taken out.

Not sure what it is kcal wise but up till today I was in 4500 odd on work out days, and maybe a little over 4000 on rest days, if I get a moment I may try to work that lot out but not sure if I can be arsed haha


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Time to dry the f**k out


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Keep going my man!! Defo gotta meet up at the show. Message me your number!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Almost forgot, I had a workout after my check in....

two exercises for chest, back and shoulders, and 1 exercise for biceps and triceps, done in a rest paused fashion

flat DB press - 34kgs rest pause x 8, 5, 4

seated pecdec - 28kg rest pause x 12, 12, 12

nautilus pullover - 111kg (full stack) rest pause - 6, 4, 3

seated machine row - 170lbs rest pause x 10, 8, 8

machine shoulder iso press - 20kg each side rest pause x 8, 4, 4

ez bar upright row - bar + 20kg rest pause x 15, 15, 15

close grip bench press - 60kg rest pause x 10, 6, 6

db curl - 12.5kgs x 12, 12, drop set - 12.5kgs, 8kgs, 6kgs

new set of workouts to be done next week for the depletion purpose, and no further leg training to be done. This will help the cuts come through a bit better.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ah yes...weight is at 215lb/97kg 1 week out


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> One week out tomorrow, so it begins..... DEPLETION!!!! got my diet changed today, even though the protein content has stayed pretty much the same, most of the carbs have gone, along with any protein powders Meal 1 250g chicken breast80g oats Meal 2300g chicken breast40g basmati rice (pre cooked)1 avocado, green veg Meal 3250g steak mince40g basmati rice (pre cooked)1 avocado, green veg Meal 4 - same as meal 2 Meal 5 300g steak mince1avocado, green veg Meal 6250g chicken breast and green veg So I'm down 180g pre cooked basmati rice and 200g sweet pot has been taken out. Not sure what it is kcal wise but up till today I was in 4500 odd on work out days, and maybe a little over 4000 on rest days, if I get a moment I may try to work that lot out but not sure if I can be arsed haha


I'd hardly call that depleted lol that's all I've had for 8 weeks 200g dry weight rice per day lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> I'd hardly call that depleted lol that's all I've had for 8 weeks 200g dry weight rice per day lol


I was starting to wonder what the mere mortals normally diet on


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> I was starting to wonder what the mere mortals normally diet on


Welcome... Lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Did my first depletion workout today, consisted of a circuit -

Incline press machine

Pecdec

Rev grip pulldown

Straight arm cable pulldown

Shoulder press machine

Upright rows

Db cURL

Dip machine

So two exercises per chest back and shoulders and one execise per bicep and triceps, each done for 12-15 reps with 30 seconds in between each movement x 3 rounds

Gonna be doing this for the rest of the week


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Might steal that workout


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Might steal that workout


wasnt too bad, got through it pretty quickly too! We have a ground floor that has predominantly machines and a few more bits of cardio equip and dbs and barbells, I knew it would be too busy in the main gym so the set up in the second room is perfect for the workout


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Feeling good now. About 74kg, coach is really happy, much fuller at the weight. this was me unfiltered, non tensed, 4 litres of water, breakfast just eat etc into my day.


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> I was starting to wonder what the mere mortals normally diet on


Ok so here has been my diet for the best part of 12 weeks - Keto style mainly

4 x 200g of lean protein (chicken, tuna, turkey, white fish) and greens (spinach, broccoli, sprouts, kale, cabbage)

1 x 4 boiled eggs and greens

A few times a week have a fattier meat (normally a weekly steak)

Once every THREE days have a post workout sweet potato or brown rice.

I had two cheat days of gorging one whatever I could get my hands on.

Now in truth since bringing a coach board for the last few weeks I have had higher carb days but he hasn't really changed much this close in. It's trial and error and I KNOW I under eat and the extreme Keto was too much, but it works for me when I prepped myself (and a bodyfitness girl I have prepped alongside me)

I always think it's a case of finding what works for you, learning and then getting expert advice. I prepped myself for two shows and one was crap, one was a 5 week one where I changed to bodybuilding and came in sliced and diced. From here on in I will be having a proper coach throughout the British (if I qualify!), off season then into next season. It's a relief to have someone else to plan it all for me and get over my carba phobia.

The photos were from my first ever bodybuilding show where I prepped myself in 5 weeks. This time I am going in fuller and much better by the looks.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

MPWFitness said:


> Ok so here has been my diet for the best part of 12 weeks - Keto style mainly
> 
> 4 x 200g of lean protein (chicken, tuna, turkey, white fish) and greens (spinach, broccoli, sprouts, kale, cabbage)
> 
> ...


Nice

Are you gonna stay on gear thought offseason then into next season ie a year?


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

MRENIGMA said:


> Nice
> 
> Are you gonna stay on gear thought offseason then into next season ie a year?


I will have a month totally off everything, get my bloods done and allow them to return to normal before touching anything. Then sit down with my coach and plot out an off season cycle according to the goals we have set.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

MPWFitness said:


> I will have a month totally off everything, get my bloods done and allow them to return to normal before touching anything. Then sit down with my coach and plot out an off season cycle according to the goals we have set.


FairPlay, braver man than me, he who dares wins and all that


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MPWFitness said:


> I will have a month totally off everything, get my bloods done and allow them to return to normal before touching anything. Then sit down with my coach and plot out an off season cycle according to the goals we have set.


dont think a month is enough time to have bloods done, think your levels will be all over the place still. May as well as well stay on lol


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bloopin' I mister...didn't realise you were such an 'ainsome chap under all that face fluff.... :lol: hurr hurr.....not being forward by the way.....

looking forward to to seeing you on stage...will quietly do a "whoop whoop " .......prolly have a ag over my head and be sitting in the ladies at the time...........but I think it counts? Haha....


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Bloopin' I mister...didn't realise you were such an 'ainsome chap under all that face fluff.... :lol: hurr hurr.....not being forward by the way.....
> 
> looking forward to to seeing you on stage...will quietly do a "whoop whoop " .......prolly have a ag over my head and be sitting in the ladies at the time...........but I think it counts? Haha....


thats not me in those pics ^^^^^^^

Glad to know you will be there cheering for me flubs, no bag needed


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> thats not me in those pics ^^^^^^^
> 
> Glad to know you will be there cheering for me [Redacted], no bag needed


durrrrrrrrrrrrr.........I didn't think those legs looked like yours.....I'm so thick I was used as a battering ram in Lord of the rings film!!!..........and of course I will cheer for you. I've got a few people I know competing I need to cheer for, lol....will be hoarse by the time it's all over....wishing you everything good...x


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> durrrrrrrrrrrrr.........I didn't think those legs looked like yours.....I'm so thick I was used as a battering ram in Lord of the rings film!!!..........and of course I will cheer for you. I've got a few people I know competing I need to cheer for, lol....will be hoarse by the time it's all over....wishing you everything good...x


but you right in saying I was handsome haha 

Not long to go now!!!


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Last back session done. Drying out every day, no manipulations needed, just keep the cardio in a bit, make weight, get dry as f**k then boom baby!


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Basically 7 weeks work. Only about a 4 kg loss to be fair.









View attachment 10 days out.JPG


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MPWFitness said:


> Basically 7 weeks work. Only about a 4 kg loss to be fair.
> 
> View attachment 114190
> 
> ...


youve done well dude!!  :thumb:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok, so yesterday and today i carried on with my depletion workouts, same set up as what I listed on the other page but I'm trying to vary the exercises to keep it interesting.

Also carbs have come out completely today and tomorrow, except it wasn't changed until I had my check in today, so I had my oats, but from now on they are gone. CBA to type out my diet before I start loading so I took a pic instead

View attachment 114245
currently at this part of the day Iv just finished meal 4

Water had been increased from 5 to 7litres (minimum)

Have tonight left at work then I'm off till the 22nd September. 6am cant come soon enough! Can't wait haha

Buzzing for Sunday right now!!!!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

I cant tell who is who in this journal now :lol:

@MPWFitness your looking great, get a journal up for your off season buddy.

@LeviathanBodyBuilding i know your probably only thinking about this show but are you looking to compete again or just a one off to say youve done it mate?


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

A1243R said:


> I cant tell who is who in this journal now :lol:
> 
> @MPWFitness your looking great, get a journal up for your off season buddy.
> 
> @LeviathanBodyBuilding i know your probably only thinking about this show but are you looking to compete again or just a one off to say youve done it mate?


Sorry I have hijacked it a bit. Thanks dude. I am ready now, just gotta sweat out the weight, which is fine but a bit unpleasant.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

A1243R said:


> I cant tell who is who in this journal now :lol:
> 
> @MPWFitness your looking great, get a journal up for your off season buddy.
> 
> @LeviathanBodyBuilding i know your probably only thinking about this show but are you looking to compete again or just a one off to say youve done it mate?


im pretty sure this is only just the beginning mate! At this point I'm thinking to myself I will def compete again.


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Feels like Christmas eating all these carbs  feeling good, feeling like we're all gonna smash it Sunday

Need a group pic after of us all holding our trophys


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Feels like Christmas eating all these carbs  feeling good, feeling like we're all gonna smash it Sunday
> 
> Need a group pic after of us all holding our trophys


my thoughts exactly! Can't wait for it!! :thumb:


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> my thoughts exactly! Can't wait for it!! :thumb:


Been practising posing?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Been practising posing?


have indeed


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Woke up drier again, around 74.4kg so did a test sweat out. No water, went and did incline walk cardio dry, dropped to 73.3kg. Ideal as I will repeat that then sweat out the rest in the sauna tomorrow. All set. And yeah, I fancied living out my Dorian Yates fantasy with a grainy filer of my back! hahah


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

MPWFitness said:


> Woke up drier again, around 74.4kg so did a test sweat out. No water, went and did incline walk cardio dry, dropped to 73.3kg. Ideal as I will repeat that then sweat out the rest in the sauna tomorrow. All set. And yeah, I fancied living out my Dorian Yates fantasy with a grainy filer of my back! hahah
> 
> View attachment 114301
> 
> ...


I might have missed something here - but why are you hijacking someone else's journal?

Start your own.


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry. Me and Leviathan have become buds away from the forum so share our own preps. My bad, sorry it was such a hardship for you to see me too.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

MPWFitness said:


> Sorry. Me and Leviathan have become buds away from the forum so share our own preps. My bad, sorry it was such a hardship for you to see me too.


Just makes the thread a mess for casual observers - but looking great BTW.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Just makes the thread a mess for casual observers - but looking great BTW.


ah I dont mind mate, has confused some people but we are both doing the same show so I just went with it, makes it a bit more interesting when I do t update it either lol


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks guys.

So did my last weight session tonight. Just a case of some cardio tomorrow to sweat out some kilos, plenty of saunas and an evening without water to make weight. Veet, tanned, pack all my stuff, leave at 530am. My coach can come with me now, so got my training partner and girl I have prepped with me, put me so much at ease. I am buzzing.

Been playing around with some old aesthetic posing for my routine, want to make it stand out....not fully flexed but I really want to do the eagle.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

So here we are guys, just 12 hours out from my first competition

Can't believe its been 18 weeks since I started my prep, tbf I have been ready for a while now, but we stuck with the original show and have just been holding till we arrived at this day.

Have done everything my coach as asked of me so all I can do is just hope it goes alright on the night

Have been carb loading since yesterday and water got cut at 7pm. Tan is all done, gotta get a bit of a touch up and tattoo cover and glaze on the day but as far as everything goes I'm ready!

Now just gonna kick back for A little while before I hit lights for a bit of a rest before all the fun begins

@MPWFitness @MRENIGMA

See you guys tomorrow!!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Got 2nd place and an invite to the finals


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Got 2nd place and an invite to the finals


Thats great mate well done I'm really pleased for you!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MissMartinez said:


> that's brilliant, very well done. Much deserved :thumb





Dieseldave said:


> Thats great mate well done I'm really pleased for you!


cheers guys! Beeen a long day, still hasn't sunk in yet, but I'm enjoying the moment!

(The dominos and krispy kreme with Reese's peanut butter are helped me enjoy it that little bit more  )


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats mate!! Be good to see the pics


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Dan

You got any contact details for Eric guy to get pics etc?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Hey Dan
> 
> You got any contact details for Eric guy to get pics etc?


who is that mate?



TELBOR said:


> Congrats mate!! Be good to see the pics


cheers mate, I'll see if I can find any!


----------



## MRENIGMA (Apr 29, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> who is that mate?cheers mate, I'll see if I can find any!


Eric guy was photographer for the show


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MRENIGMA said:


> Eric guy was photographer for the show


iv just commented in your other thread mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

What class did you do in the end? Did you make the weight for classic bb?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> What class did you do in the end? Did you make the weight for classic bb?


no mate, I was 2kg heavier for the classics so did beginners


----------



## MPWFitness (Sep 22, 2014)

Well done ‌@LeviathanBodyBuilding over the moon for you! My phone broke the morning of the show, so had zero chance to read any message.

I didn't place sadly. Think it was a competitive class, have a go sunday and try and be better. A pic of me the night before.






video here

Official photos here...

https://ukbff-photos.smugmug.com/2015/KENT-CLASSIC/BODYBUILDING-UNDER70-KG/


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

MPWFitness said:


> Well done ‌@LeviathanBodyBuilding over the moon for you! My phone broke the morning of the show, so had zero chance to read any message.
> 
> I didn't place sadly. Think it was a competitive class, have a go sunday and try and be better. A pic of me the night before.
> 
> ...


You are right, was a tuff class! I cheered you on none the less!! I whatsapped you to say there was a video on YouTube of your class...shame the bugger didn't film mine haha

Good luck at the welsh, will be routing for you mate


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Congratulations. You deserved this. Xx


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Congratulations. You deserved this. Xx


cheers flubs! It feels pretty good to be up there hearing people shouting for you  x

Here's one of the pics I got through, just waiting for the rest but as soon as I gave them I'll out them up!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Crikeeeeeeeeeeee.......you look fab! Wahaaaayyyeeeeeee....quaaaaaaaaads!!

ooop! Did I type that out loud perchance? Hahaaa. Well done you, ivefollowedyour training for ages and I feel proud for you. X. Errrmmm... Not being pervy by the way.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Crikeeeeeeeeeeee.......you look fab! Wahaaaayyyeeeeeee....quaaaaaaaaads!!
> 
> ooop! Did I type that out loud perchance? Hahaaa. Well done you, ivefollowedyour training for ages and I feel proud for you. X. Errrmmm... Not being pervy by the way.


cheers my dear...did you not go to the show in then end?

well I hope you are going to be following it a bit longer as there is more to come, def only the beginning of things 

ps...perve away.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> cheers my dear...did you not go to the show in then end?
> 
> well I hope you are going to be following it a bit longer as there is more to come, def only the beginning of things
> 
> ps...perve away.


I set off for the comp, and had a bit of train trauma when I headed off in the opposite direction on a non stop fast train, bollux! It took me so long to sort myself out I had to come home...flol! I'm so cross about it....but not surprised...lol... Did follow it though through a couple of friends as I knew a few people competing so I didn't lose out totally. Spent today's lunchtime watching the vids, I know, saddooooooooooooo....haha.....currently trying to organise myself into the finals....watching that is, not competing... :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Flubs said:


> I set off for the comp, and had a bit of train trauma when I headed off in the opposite direction on a non stop fast train, bollux! It took me so long to sort myself out I had to come home...flol! I'm so cross about it....but not surprised...lol... Did follow it though through a couple of friends as I knew a few people competing so I didn't lose out totally. Spent today's lunchtime watching the vids, I know, saddooooooooooooo....haha.....currently trying to organise myself into the finals....watching that is, not competing... :lol:


oh dear, that's a shame you didn't make it! Better get yourself to the finals to cheer me on! x


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking Mint fella, the bloke who got 1st must of been on point!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Looking Mint fella, the bloke who got 1st must of been on point!


just had a bit more size on me, even in the write up,the ukbff said he was looking watery lol. Fair play though, I wasn't expecting to place so 2nd and an invite is more than I'm happy with


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> just had a bit more size on me, even in the write up,the ukbff said he was looking watery lol. Fair play though, I wasn't expecting to place so 2nd and an invite is more than I'm happy with


Fair enough mate, plenty of time to add size


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Fair enough mate, plenty of time to add size


dude that's not my picture. No idea why ukm uploaded it. Think I'm gonna stick to tmuscle if it keeps fu**ing up like this


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> dude that's not my picture. No idea why ukm uploaded it. Think I'm gonna stick to tmuscle if it keeps fu**ing up like this


Which one? One in blue trunks, thats you... same as ones on TM :lol:


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

See what I mean, this site has gone to pot, when I was looking at the pic it was one that mpw fitness had posted earlier, so I edited it to delete it. But yes all those ones on tm are of me from the show


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> See what I mean, this site has gone to pot, when I was looking at the pic it was one that mpw fitness had posted earlier, so I edited it to delete it. But yes all those ones on tm are of me from the show


Looked great buddy!!

Yeah the site keeps messing up loads of stuff :-/


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

@Chelsea @TELBOR

Couple more pics from the show!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

> View attachment 114582


Looking awesome mate! Congratulations! Condition is very good!!


----------



## LiftyJock (Jul 30, 2015)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Got 2nd place and an invite to the finals


Congrats mate!!!!! You look epic!!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

LiftyJock said:


> Congrats mate!!!!! You look epic!!


cheers dude, let's hope I do the business at the finals


----------

